# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Connor McGregor gets KOd

## Big Dummy

-

That makes me happy. His cocky attitude puts me off.

----------

Someguy (01-24-2021)

----------


## US Conservative

Off to find video...

----------

Big Dummy (01-24-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Off to find video...


 Better watch it now. Before it gets taken down.






Now we have reason to do the trilogy.

----------

US Conservative (01-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I was walking by a house and heard a bunch of shouting which sounded like it was directed towards a television. This must of been why.

----------

Big Dummy (01-24-2021),US Conservative (01-24-2021)

----------


## US Conservative

Looks like he got the Irish smacked out of him.

----------

Big Dummy (01-24-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Still watching the prelims.

----------


## Common

I cant view the video ? was it an MMA fight...if so Bellator or UFC

----------


## Big Wheeler

Just seen the closing seconds on news.Good punch by Poirier put him down followed by a couple more then ref stepped in and stopped fight to save McGregor getting a real beating because he had stopped defending himself.

----------

Big Dummy (01-24-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Newspaper reports Poirier concentrated on kicking McGregor's leg in the first round to the extent that he could barely stand and was finished off.McGregor used a crutch after the fight such was his discomfort.Easy night's work for Poirier.

----------

